# what makes a dog so special



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

You know I know I registered dog is highly looked upon as pure and special and in some minds better then others just because of some paperwork....but what I want to know is how did the first dog in the bloodline get to be registered, I was researching just simply because I don't know.Can someone enlighten me on how dogs get to be registered and who decides if it is pure etc.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

IN the very very early times the dogs never had pedigrees but they were family bred dogs. They were line and inbred by the truest of breeders. Many of these early dogmen kept their own pedigrees, as in they just started documenting their breedings and keeping records. Many dogmen kept these pedigrees and breeding secret as they had the best in their minds and didnt want to share. Alot of this was based on performance dogs in the []. Later when organized registries were created they began to document and compile what pedigrees existed and began from there.

An Example of this would be if say I OFK went to the pound and bought APBT MALE A and APBT FEMALE B. I dont know their pedigree but I know the two dogs. I then breed them, now I have OFK's AB. I then take the BEST offspring male back to OFK's B= OFK'S ABB. Say I take the Best Male ABB back to my best Female AB = OFK's ABB-AB . Eventually I will have developed a bloodline, YEARS from now of OFK' stock. Its the same thing breeders are doing today EXCEPT they know what is behind the FIRST two dogs they breed. They didnt have this information back in the beging so weather a bloodline was accepted or not depended on the performance of that line. There were hundreds of dogs back then but only a select few are fathers of the APBT. Colby for example, one of the most dedicated breeders out there, said only to have outcrossed 1 time, ever. He line bred and inbred and his dogs performed superb.

The UKC being one of the oldest and most distinguished registry was founded in 1898. Its an all breed registry now but when created by Chauncy Bennet its sole purpose was the registry of APBT. Also a not so well known fact, and the UKC would like for it to go away, is that the UKC was a huge endorser of APBT matches and the first to have sanctioned shows and referees. They even produced a magazine to keep up with the dogs and results.

The ADBA was started in 1909 by GUY MCCORD and is the single largest and IMO most reputable registry soley for ABPT.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> IN the very very early times the dogs never had pedigrees but they were family bred dogs. They were line and inbred by the truest of breeders. Many of these early dogmen kept their own pedigrees, as in they just started documenting their breedings and keeping records. Many dogmen kept these pedigrees and breeding secret as they had the best in their minds and didnt want to share. Alot of this was based on performance dogs in the []. Later when organized registries were created they began to document and compile what pedigrees existed and began from there.
> 
> An Example of this would be if say I OFK went to the pound and bought APBT MALE A and APBT FEMALE B. I dont know their pedigree but I know the two dogs. I then breed them, now I have OFK's AB. I then take the BEST offspring male back to OFK's B= OFK'S ABB. Say I take the Best Male ABB back to my best Female AB = OFK's ABB-AB . Eventually I will have developed a bloodline, YEARS from now of OFK' stock. Its the same thing breeders are doing today EXCEPT they know what is behind the FIRST two dogs they breed. They didnt have this information back in the beging so weather a bloodline was accepted or not depended on the performance of that line. There were hundreds of dogs back then but only a select few are fathers of the APBT. Colby for example, one of the most dedicated breeders out there, said only to have outcrossed 1 time, ever. He line bred and inbred and his dogs performed superb.
> 
> ...


great post :cheers:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep OFK has this one covered. lol.. I just learned alot. :clap:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

:clap: well thank you OFK that's the kind of information I was looking for...never really knew, I mean, when I went looking for a dog I went looking for one who's parents I really really liked, I wasn't going for papers just a good dog, from good dogs. I was weary of "pitbull breeders" and don't care for their fancy flashy websites, with stretched out pictures or overpriced (IMO) site unseen pups I know nothing about. I had no plans of any sanctioned events or even any idea of it all...but since becoming an owner wish I was able to be involved in some events without having to have sydney spayed. This restriction then got me wondering how in the world dog become registered in the first place


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

if you know 3 generations back on syd you can do a single register, i think theres a posting of this on this site some where.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

hmmm... maybe I will search around a bit for that article...because sydney's parents handlers are friends of my boyfriend and they know Champ and Trixie's background....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That was a great post Andy. I learned alot from that and it was worded in a way I can remeber it. Thanks.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree, good post, I didn't know any of that either.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

great post OFK. Very user friendly terms! you get rep points for that!! :clap:


----------



## BAZIRK (Jun 25, 2007)

Figgy1682 said:


> if you know 3 generations back on syd you can do a single register, i think theres a posting of this on this site some where.


Im trying to sort a 3 generation chart out for Vega but i havn't had any luck as the trail goes cold on the fathers side! Never mind ill keep trying


----------



## FREIGHTTRAINKENNELS (Oct 27, 2007)

Good post, OFK. Very informative and concise. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

> You know I know I registered dog is highly looked upon as pure and special and in some minds better then others just because of some paperwork.


A dog is not more special due to the paper work great dogs can be found all over that are mutts and there are papered dogs that are crap. That being said purebred registries were made to preserve breed standards of breeds that were developed for many many years for specific features and purposes. In essence to preserve the best of the best according to the standard. Responsible breeders adhere to this while BYBs choose to ignore it

I have had both mixes and purebred dogs alike growing up and they were all special dogs in their own way.



> if you know 3 generations back on syd you can do a single register, i think theres a posting of this on this site some where.


You can *not *register or single register an APBT without having papers on the dog from either UKC, ADBA, or AKC or the overseas FCI reg. It is done that way because otherwise anyone could just make up any three generations or copy someone else's in order to get papers

If you want you can reg an AmStaff as an APBT with both UKC and ADBA but not the other way around as AKC will not accept a pit no matter what the registry.

Single reg is for dogs that are already reg with a reputable organization that want to also compete in another reg

There are reg that will accept unpapered dogs but they are accepting anything that even somewhat resembles APBTs unknown and made up heritage which is a field day for BYBs IMO and sad.

I understand it sucks when you have a dog can't compete because they aren't papered but the reputable registries do this to keep the breeds as pure as possible. That is also why limited reg were set up.

Limited reg are available but only to spay/neutered dogs. That is because quite frankly gain it is to discourage the dogs that are not papered from being bred which helps to break the cycle of BYBs and protect the breed. That may seem harsh but not to those of us who work hard as breeders to preserve it.

This does not by any means discount that unpapered dogs and or mixes can't be great dogs because they surely can and are, but with all those perishing in shelters they should not be bred. It also saves other people the crap with the papers that you are going through now due to someone else's poor breeding practices.

Hope the explains it better


----------

